# Help finding the piece!



## iluvpopcorn (Dec 25, 2014)

This has been driving me crazy for days. There is a piece in a cutscene in the game We Love Katamari, and it sounds like a Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto, but I've checked and it isn't, unless I missed it. This is the link- 



. If anyone can help me, it would be much appreciated.​


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I tried to listen, but the game and the narrator were so annoying, I had to stop. 
Please give a time to go to so no one else has to suffer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not going there either, but based on your description, it could be the Warsaw concerto by Addinsell. Youtube link.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

The composer for the game sort of took the Grieg piano concerto's opening, combined it with the dotted eighth-note theme from Schumann's A minor piano concerto, and then finally added the first theme from Rachmaninov's 2nd.....rather than inserting the music of someone else.


----------



## iluvpopcorn (Dec 25, 2014)

Really? So it's not an actual piece? And here I am sitting wondering why it sounds so much like a whole bunch of pieces. Thank you!


----------

